

What Would You See As You Plummet Into a Black Hole? (Video) - cwan
http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2010-02/video-black-hole-simulation-uses-actual-star-data-generate-motion-abyss

======
ggchappell
Well, nice, but the video actually shows what you would see as you _orbit_ a
black hole. However, the link in the caption to the pic at the top of the
article, goes to a page with several videos, including "plummeting" scenarios.

Direct link (see "Movies"):

<http://www.vis.uni-stuttgart.de/~muelleta/IntBH/>

